# Stuffed Southern Flounder



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Found this on the web, tried it a few weeks ago and plan to do the same this weekend. Bought the Starkist Crab in a pack and a can of tiny tiny shrimp, though the blue crab would be better but yikes, could not believe the price! All in all its like making turkey stuffing and enhances the fish.

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 whole flounder, about 2 pounds, scaled, gutted, head removed
1/2 cup celery
1/2 cup green onion
1 stick butter
1 cup medium shrimp, cooked and peeled
1 cup crab meat
1 box (5 1/2 ounces) unseasoned croutons
*PREPARATION:*

Cut slit in center of brown side of flounder to make a pocket. Saute celery and onion in butter until soft, add shrimp, crab and croutons to make stuffing. Fill pocket of flounder with stuffing mixture, brush with melted butter and salt. Bake at 425° for about 45 minutes, or until golden brown.
Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

just heard today that using boudin out of its casing makes a great stuffed flounder.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hey Bobber*

When my sweetie stuffs a flounder, I filet off both sides, and then lay the stuffing between the filets. No bones, no hassle, and you can lift off pieces with a pie server. Each piece has white on bottom, stuffing, and then the top filet. Works pretty good.

Later
R3F


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

My Wife makes me take hers away from the table when I pull the bone out for some reason. Could be more appetising for her sanwiching the filet. Here is what we had for supper, whole flounder stuffed with Crab meat stuffing. Found Blue crab in a packet at Walmart in the Seafood. Bought a few of the crab cakes which were OK. Had Jambalaya and salad.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

take bobby's recipe's, butter & blacking seasoning the bottom , heat up a fajita plate skillet( outside) blacking the bottom, finish in oven on skillet, I use the broiler.


----------



## Texascoast3 (May 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great recipe. I'll be trying that one for sure.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Now i'm not sure if i got my leg pulled or not.I was told if you trim the fins with sissors all the way around .You could dehead and turn that flounder in side out.like they do in cafe's.you could take out the backbone like a hot pocket.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Debone flounder... Try this.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=130390


----------

